# The best way to change the channel for the lazy



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I just got DirecTV, and since I am one of those that hates to scroll through the guide, or apps, that do not work right, or none available for Windows, I found one site that allows you to control your DirecTV receiver or DVR, if they are connected to your home network.

The catch is again, you have to have your DirecTV equipment connected to you home network, for this site to work. The site is http://www.waltzremote.com.

We switched from U-Verse to Direct, since my wife is the Football fanatic, and I got really tired of pixelation, when watching sports.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Perhaps, too, there is an app for your directTV reciever. This avoids the dependency and risk or going through a third party.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Something like this work for you?

http://www.bitwisecontrols.com/products/



Or this?

http://www.universalremote.com/solutions/total-control/



There are several different solutions in the professional field that allow for system control via Iphone, Ipod, Ipad, and Android devices


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Too much money ktkelly. I have the DirecTV app for both the iPad & iPhone if needed, and a Logitech Harmony 650 remote. The Waltzremote.com site comes in handy, when wanting to see what is on, without having to scroll through the guide, pull up zap2it.com, or use Buddytv app or the DirecTV app to find something. Too much work, compared to the waltzremote.com site, which you can look and see what is on right now, then with a click of the mouse, change the channel at your seat.


----------

